# Horse drawing



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow, that would take months for me to do, well actually it would take me YEARS because I can't draw. LOL Great work


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

:shock: Awsome... I can't draw!!!!   


Straight lines hate me *Sniff*


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

wow, you are really talented beautiful bay!


----------



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you! I'll share more when I get some together....


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

hey! i really like you picture! i could never draw that!


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

englishcowgrl said:


> hey! i really like you picture! i could never draw that!


same it will take me donks to do that !


----------



## Dan (Jan 31, 2007)

Great picture, you must be a good drawer :shock:


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Draw me a picture of mike? I would be a very Pleased girl if you did....  Its ok if you don't want too...


----------



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

LOL...Do you have a good picture of him to send me? I usually charge to draw people's pets, but if I keep the drawing and just email you the image, you can have it. ...but if you want the actual drawing, we can talk about that too if you want.


----------



## xX_JuniorPrincess_Xx (Feb 15, 2007)

WHOA! O.O!!!

I cant draw worth nuttin! Ive tried... >.>


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my god I wish I could draw it would make me so happy!!! That picture is unreal!! Its Brillent!! I love it


----------



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

you're a great artist!!! i wish i had your skills!!! :shock:


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

:shock: Thats really good :shock:


----------



## squirejoe (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow that is a great picture. It only took you a night? That is amazing. I couldn't draw that if I tried!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

That is very nice good job


----------

